# Faces of Death



## donkey




----------



## JamesT

Great looking baits, but did you have to remind me of watching the video?


----------



## donkey




----------



## ShutUpNFish

Nice work!


----------



## donkey

Thanks for the kind words.I have really high hopes for the green and black one.It has glow in the dark eyes and the .035 circuit board lip.I like to call it the Quiver lip.You need to feel it on the end of your line to appreciate what it does to a cherry wood body.


----------



## catfishnut

Lures??.......more like little pieces of art!!! Simply beautiful!!!!


----------



## normd

Wish I had your talent! Nice baits.


----------



## ezbite

man those sure look great, i wouldnt mind pulling a few of those behind the old trophy


----------



## All Eyes

Awesome job! The first one looks like a Salmo Hornet. I love them things.
You are really turning out some great work. Keep going and posting!!!


----------



## All Eyes

Careful with that first one Don. You may not get it back!


----------



## sonar

Nice ,,No VERY,NICE,Donkey!! You have some real "Eye/mind/hand" sync,,goin' on there with your baits!! I really like the Chart./midnight green,,, very nice! What ,all colors,, over ,base colors were used on it?? I like e'm all! But the charteuse,,,WOW! It's my fav...... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## JamesT

All Eyes said:


> Awesome job! The first one looks like a Salmo Hornet. I love them things.
> You are really turning out some great work. Keep going and posting!!!


Do you mean the top bait

foam, foam, foam, foam, foam foam foam foam, foam, foam (sung to the beat of 2 1/2 men)....

DUKE LOST(to a 15 seed), MICHIGAN LOST, yeah BABEEEE!!!!


----------



## donkey

JamesT said:


> Do you mean the top bait
> 
> foam, foam, foam, foam, foam foam foam foam, foam, foam (sung to the beat of 2 1/2 men)....
> 
> DUKE LOST(to a 15 seed), MICHIGAN LOST, yeah BABEEEE!!!!


Don't waste my time!


----------



## silver shad

Very nice setup keep up the great work.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Donkey,

Beautiful work there....Love the walleye stuff, I find it much more difficult to build than Musky sized stuff.......great job keep the posts coming.

How do you like the circuit board compared to the lexan for lips?

where does one get circuit board?

How deep do the "shallow lipped" baits run (the orange/blue and purple/green)?

Well done Donkey!!

MS


----------



## donkey

Janns Netcraft sells the circuit board bill.As far as preference I am still too new at this to answer that.Although i can say I love the vibration I feel on the bigger fiber bills.They also seem to have a more exaggerated wobble.I purposely installed larger bills than needed with plans to file them down in the field once I decide what action I want from each individual lure.Now that fishing season is beginning I will have some time on the water to assess the depths and running characteristics af each lure.


----------



## donkey

sonar said:


> Nice ,,No VERY,NICE,Donkey!! You have some real "Eye/mind/hand" sync,,goin' on there with your baits!! I really like the Chart./midnight green,,, very nice! What ,all colors,, over ,base colors were used on it?? I like e'm all! But the charteuse,,,WOW! It's my fav...... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


Black base followed by opaque white than a chartreuse/green fluorescent blend


----------



## JamesT

Sorry for wasting your time donkey.


----------



## donkey

JamesT said:


> Do you mean the top bait
> 
> foam, foam, foam, foam, foam foam foam foam, foam, foam (sung to the beat of 2 1/2 men)....
> 
> DUKE LOST(to a 15 seed), MICHIGAN LOST, yeah BABEEEE!!!!


Really don't want to get this crap started again but why would you tell a man his work is foam if he is a wood carver?


----------



## JamesT

Wasnt trying to tell you your baits were foam, but rather that the salmo hornets were foam. I had always thought they were balsa and when i learned they were made from foam i was surprised. As all eyes mentioned they are awesome lures. That tiny hornet THUMPS and has caught a 24" eye and 18.5" smallie. Salmo has some great lure designs, many of which are made from foam. I love their foam baits and have about 10 of their other models/sizes that are made from foam. Their foam is very buoyant, maybe more so than balsa and makes great baits. Wish i had some. Peace, keep up the great work. Nice designs and colors.


----------



## donkey

Ok.Sorry for misreading your post.I misinterpreted the way you worded it.


----------



## JamesT

No worries, and apologies here too. I'll keep sports in the sports section. I got a little carried away last night, my tourney brackets are rocking right now(especially since i picked the duke upset).


----------



## All Eyes

Wow Donkey! You are killing me over here!!! Just beautiful! 
I will be looking forward to your catch pictures once you hit the water.


----------



## donkey




----------



## da-animal

donkey said:


>


wowww!! love that baby perch!! looks like a million bux, im really impressed-lol you will have to make a duplicate of that so i can have one


----------



## donkey

Made this guy for the Nite Bite.Shallow dive Quiver lip with glow in the dark eyze and my favorite color belly.


----------



## All Eyes

Donkey- I'm not sure you know how this is supposed to work. 
You really aren't supposed to be quite this good yet. May be you didn't get the memo or???


----------



## donkey

Actually I did a few lure repaints before I started building lures.Doing repaints just wasn't getting it for me.So I moved on.These were the last 2 before I jumped ship to the build side.


----------



## JamesT

I really like your baits that are similiar (reef runner type body, shallow long a style lip)to the bomber long a's with the small shallow lip. Those would slay em where i fish. And yeah, you apparently didnt get the memo..


----------



## All Eyes

Whether you've been painting a while or not, your builds and finished work are already amoung the best on this site... and that is saying a lot.
I look forward to seeing more of what you will come up with.


----------



## donkey

Thanks Alleyes but I consider these baits mediocre when I look at the work of others on this site.I pretty much started painting in January except for a few feeble attempts over the years that were mostly disappointments.
Here a couple of attempts at smelt style baits for the Nite Bite.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Great looking baits!!!


----------



## donkey

Another Quiver lipped medium diver in Firetiger.


----------



## donkey

My version of Blue Glass.One of my favorite Nite Bite colors


----------



## All Eyes

Another great looking bait. At the rate you are going you are going to have quite an arsenal for the hawgs this fall. Hopefully I will join you with a few of my own. I'm heading over to a friends house to do some air brushing on a few tomorrow and still looking into a drying wheel. Your work has been quite an inspiration to take the next step. I only hope my work will look that clean and pro looking in the future. Please keep posting pics.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Donkey great work if you don't mind me asking what is the blue glass body made of.


----------



## donkey

The Blue Glass is made of Cedar.I hate using cedar.I used to get big air bubbles if I heated the drying chamber to speed up the drying process.Now when I use cedar I dry at room temperature.I am trying to finish up what I have started before the nite bite starts but may run out of time.


----------



## donkey

Well this lure with the Quiver Lip works.Nice 10lber liked it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Great work man! Love those patterns...


----------



## donkey

Another Worker


----------



## All Eyes

Congrats Donkey! I don't think anyone in here is surprised to see the results of your work paying off on the water. Your baits are turning out beautiful! 
Looking forward to many more pics to come.


----------



## donkey

For the Nite Bite!


----------



## fishaman1652

Donkey amazing work I love how much detail you put into your work and as we can see its paying off


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## donkey




----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Man that takes the cake that pink and white is sharp.


----------



## donkey

And here is a Blue Glass shad that I designed especially for the Nite Bite.Twas a first attempt at resizing images for transfer to a lure.


----------



## silver shad

Great work Donkey.


----------



## All Eyes

That's good stuff Donkey.


----------



## donkey

Thanks guys!Here is another Shad with a different angle on the bill.And a feeble attempt at foil.


----------



## donkey




----------



## Mr. A

I don't know if that would help me catch fish or not.... but I want one! That is freeking sweet! PM me and tell me how and where to get one!

A

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JIG

Nice work man! Love the deep divers.


----------



## sonar

Some more Great work Donkey!! I'll bet,,, if you made T-shirts,, of the last two pics,, they would also sell!,,sell!,,sell!!! That will attract some eyes,,,,if not ,, it'll scare 'em into the boat Mean looki'n bait! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

That's really cool Donkey. Great work as usual!


----------



## donkey

Thank you for the compliments.The skeleton bait is actually The Dead Walleye Society fish logo.It was resized on my computer, printed on tissue and applied over aluminum foil.
Here is another of my shad baits, which were made from tracings of shad that were puked up by some of the Nite Bite walleye I have caught.


----------



## viper1

Donkey you are an artist and i wish I had 1/10 your talent. You do an amazing job. I have trouble making a spoon or blade detailed.


----------



## ezbite

donkey said:


> And here is a Blue Glass shad that I designed especially for the Nite Bite.Twas a first attempt at resizing images for transfer to a lure.May give fish skin photos a shot when the weather turns and I hibernate )


This one should pull a wallhanger everytime it gets wet


----------



## donkey




----------



## sonar

Donkey,,That has "Walt Disney Eyes" all over it,, (the early years)lol,, & is in 3-D Pixar,, an animated,,Digitally remastered,,character!! That will fool the masses of Schoolmates,, to the cooler!!haha!! NICE work !! Again..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## donkey




----------



## All Eyes

Great work Donkey! That last one is too cool!
How do you go about ballast weighting your baits? I looked back at your pic of the drying wheel and couldn't see holes or anything on the belly of your baits that would indicate where they were.


----------



## donkey

Eyes,I have not had a need for ballast in my lures.I have found by using denser wood like cherry and putting 6 or 7 coats of epoxy on my lures they only need hooks to run.I tried ballast when I first started building and ended up with too many sinkers.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks for the reply! That's good to know as I was under the impression that they were weighted in some way. The smaller baits that I have made seem to need at least a couple of small split shot to keep them running true. Great looking stuff as usual! Keep it up!!! John


----------



## donkey




----------



## ezbite

man you gotta be runing out of fishnet pantys by now.lol.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Donkey

Set the bar at another level......
Well done...love your work

MS


----------



## donkey




----------



## donkey




----------



## silver shad

Great looking stuff .:T


----------



## All Eyes

Very nice Donkey! That foil perch is awesome. I just tested one of my latest mahogany baits and it's a sinker. A slow sinker but a sinker none the less. Too much weight with two 1/16th oz. split shot and 3 coats of E-Tex. Go figure.  
Keep up the great work!


----------



## muskyslayer96

Crazy Cool!!!!

MS


----------



## Steelheadphycho

Stunning!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## donkey




----------



## All Eyes

Is that a photo image film you are using or real skin? Whatever it is, it looks fantastic.


----------



## donkey

Alleyes,A wise man once told me "Never show them all of your stones"Let me say it like this.Every lure that I post a picture of is Hand carved from Cherry or Sequoia wood and is hand painted and assembled by me.There are many steps that go into the process and I employ many varied techniques to achieve the end result.Each lure can take up to a week to produce from start to finish.Why not just sit back and enjoy the finished product. But thanks for the compliments.


----------



## ezbite

Youre getting good.....


----------



## donkey

Sequoia tree wood lure.Did not want to hide the wood on this one so I painted a ghost job on it )


----------



## sonar

VERY NICE!! Can we see the side/profile?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## donkey




----------



## 9Left

donkey said:


>


...donkey.....you are truly an artist..your work is simply amazing..nicely done!


----------



## SolarFall

i really dig these latest once you did, they are look very deadly for walleye


----------



## donkey

Compliments appreciated.Here is a shot of the other side of the Sequoia wood Ghost lure as per request.


----------



## Steelheadphycho

donkey said:


> Compliments appreciated.Here is a shot of the other side of the Sequoia wood Ghost lure as per request.


Now THAT'S a nice pic!

Keep em comming!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar

Thanks!! Donkey,,Very nice!! & I see your "GHOST" naming choice,,rational,,in the pic.!! It Is GHOSTLY !! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Love to see these beauties of yours paying off out there. You are batting 1000. Great work!


----------



## donkey




----------



## muskyslayer96

Pretty Cool.....love the detail work 
Keep those beauties coming!!!!

MS


----------



## donkey




----------



## donkey

http://youtu.be/HwbHkeqVKMM


----------



## ezbite

That's a big bath tub.


----------



## donkey

ezbite said:


> That's a big bath tub.


----------



## donkey

Test




  








FILE00346




__
donkey


__
May 1, 2015


----------



## donkey

6003_10203171455662678_4161636827705905606_n




__
donkey


__
May 22, 2015


__
1


----------



## donkey

P1060043




__
donkey


__
Jun 16, 2015


----------



## donkey

Alleyes - Trying to match the hatch.
View attachment 205813







View attachment 205812
View attachment 205811
View attachment 205811


----------



## All Eyes

Donkey, your work is outstanding. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## nijajordan

O


----------



## All Eyes

Would like to see every bait you make Donkey. I really enjoy looking at quality work especially when it comes to baits likes these. Hope you keep posting.


----------

